# my 150 gallon



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

150 gallon. 72" long x 24" tall x 20" deep. 386 watts of lights. 2 x canister filters, Eheim 2028 & Rena XP3. 2 x 300 watt inline heaters. 140 lbs of EcoComplete substrate. DIY wooden stand with fabric skirt. DIY wooden light enclosure. DIY black painted background.

The tall plants are from a local lake and they grow super fast and tall...im serious like an inch a night. Im still going to add some large stones and driftwood after I add more substrate. At the moment I only have 5 x 2" rbp's which i was going to sell but I was so suprised that they are so non skittish and active, I might just keep em. They actually come to the top when i feed em and eat voraciously in front of anyone. Unlike my previously owned piraya and rbp's.

Anyways sorry for the bad pics...hope you guys enjoy em


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

so no fish? just plant tank?

put the reds in there.


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

pantast1c said:


> so no fish? just plant tank?
> 
> put the reds in there.
> [snapback]1091091[/snapback]​


look closer bro


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

nice tank, a piece of driftwood in the middle would really finish it off


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

damn...dont worry bout them bein small...they will look badass in that tank in about 3 months


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

damn...dont worry bout them bein small...they will look badass in that tank in about 3 months


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

It looks great already, but a centerpiece of wood, would finish it


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice ed














I kind of like the way it is wiithout driftwood only because your fish have no where to hide, always in sight, and they have that much room to swim in. Superb job on the live plant aquascaping









Damn it, your gonna make me want to go live plants















lets hope your pygos don't start reaking havoc in there with them. My caribes and red belly started tearing up my fake so i know i can't have real ones


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

that looks ace!! love the stand and the art work on it, nice one!!

ian


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

nice lookin tank!!!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice tank


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looking Good.


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

thx for the comps guys. I plan to add more decor but for now its running and lookin smooth thought i'd post a pic and share is all


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very impressive. The live plants make all the difference.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Awesome. Live plants ALWAYS Make WOnderful additions.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice tank


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Sweet I love the black gravel and background, and the live plants are cool too..A piece of driftwood in the middle and it would b even better


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

nice setup


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Give them a few months and you will be very happy.


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks again for the props guys. I've kept piraya, caribe, rbps and even a rhom. They all were skittish and barely ate in front of others besides me. They all eventually came around and became less skittish BUT these lil rbps are the sh!t. day 1 they constantly swam around. eat what ever I toss in, no matter whos watchin. they actually come to the top when i toss food in. I originally bought thse for my brother...screw that, these lil maniacs are keepers


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

very nice! I totally dig that tank skirt! Plants are killer too!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Driftwood and it will b all good


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice tank. who did the painting?


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

nice tank and kool looking stand u got there man...

and i like how the anacharis is also floating on top of the water...

good job and post up some pics when u are finished with it!!


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

marco ~ I painted the background a regular Home Depot exterior latex black paint. It didnt cover very well, I had to paint like 5 coats. If you look real hard you can see small tiny spots that are not painted

Redragon ~ believe it or not, those plants are not anacharis. a friend of mine got a bunch of these plants from a local lake where he fishes. They are not floating either. they grow so fast that they folded over the top.

Again thanks for the compliments guys. recognition from you guys makes this all worth while







btw if anyone wants some of these plants, I trim off 12" sections almost each week. you pay me a few dollars for shipping and I'll send you a bunch. latez...Ed


----------

